# WildStar Beta



## guss (14. Dezember 2013)

*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Welcome to the WildStar Winter Beta![/FONT]*

                                             [FONT=&quot][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Greetings future citizen of Nexus![/FONT][/FONT]
                                             [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The friendly (and attractive) people over at _WildStar_ would like to cordially invite you and some friends to join our beta testing program.[/FONT]

Da ich niemand kenne, der Interesse an WildStar hat, habe ich noch 2 Keys zum Verschenken übrig. Hat jemand Interesse?

Grüsse
Guss


----------



## flasha (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, würde gerne einen nehmen! Oder sind die schon weg?


----------



## guss (14. Dezember 2013)

Du hast Post


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Dezember 2013)

Würde auch einen nehmen


----------



## guss (14. Dezember 2013)

Du hast auch Post und damit wären die Keys weg.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Dezember 2013)

Mist .. zu spät


----------



## kruiced (26. Dezember 2013)

hat jemand vllt noch von euch ein key wäre voll nett


----------



## Seki92 (27. Dezember 2013)

Schade :/ würd mich mal interessierne , von jemandem der das spiel ausprobieren konnte, wie ist euer erster eindruck?

ps: suche auch ncoh nen key


----------



## guss (27. Dezember 2013)

Mein erster Eindruck ist durchwachsen und nachdem ich es ein paar Stunden angespielt hatte, war ich etwas ernüchtert muss ich gestehen. Es hat mich doch alles sehr an WoW erinnert. Questen läuft nach bekanntem Schema ab. Auch das Kampfsystem finde ich jetzt nicht gross anders. Man muss halt auf die farbigen Flächen auf dem Boden aufpassen und da raus laufen. "Dungeonfinder" gibt es auch für alles mögliche. Eine Instanz war zwar nicht verfügbar, aber ein Schlachtfeld gab es - so eine Art "Kriegshymnenschlucht". PvP hat mich erst mal total überfordert, muss ich gestehen. Das lässt hoffen, dass das Spiel eben doch etwas anspruchsvoller wird 
Es lief bei mir super stabil und ich hatte keinerlei Abstürze oder Hänger. 
Mein Fazit: WoW Klon mit etwas mehr "Movement", den ich mir noch mal anschaue, wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## magislave (5. Januar 2014)

Hi das wäre der Wahnsinn wenn noch jemand von euch nen Key über hätte würde ihn auch abkaufen  

mfg magislave


----------



## böhser onkel (6. Januar 2014)

Das is verboten


----------



## magislave (6. Januar 2014)

Natürlich warte ich bis der normale release kommt und kaufe mir das Spiel dann regulär ! ... ich hoffe ja nur das mir jemand evtl einen Freundes Key gibt, dies soll nur ein Ausdruck meiner Verzweiflung sein


----------



## magislave (8. Januar 2014)

edit: hätte auch nen Teso key den ich gegen ein Wildstar key tauschen würde


----------



## Fexzz (30. Januar 2014)

Blöde Frage aber hat noch jemand einen Wildstar Key? Würd mich echt drüber freuen!

LG Fexzz


----------



## Onkeldieter (31. Januar 2014)

Ich melde mich auch mal an


----------



## -Riddick- (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo in die Runde, ich suche auch noch nach einem Wildstar Beta Key. 

Sollte jemand noch einen abzugeben haben, bitte bei mir melden.

Gruß


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. April 2014)

Hey Leute!

ich sehe gerade, dass ich einen Key für die EU Server und einen für die US Server bekommen habe. 
Da ich aber mittlerweile mit MMOs nichts mehr anfangen kann verschenke ich die Keys.

Der erste, der mich anschreibt kann zwischen den keys wählen, der andere muss(geht ja nicht anders) den übriggebliebenen key nehmen.


----------

